# Why people hate car salepersons



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Speedfreak!= :beerchug: 

Nifster....when people like you showed up at 3:00 on a rainy Tuesday thinking you're the king of "grind".....I'd bury you and you would not even know it. You'd roll out in the 11 month old 3X unwind car with 400 cold starts and lot rash, with a rule of 78 loan that had a 40% baloon payment at the end and you would not even figure it our untill I did an unwind on you 3 weeks later because you lied on the credit ap, and we got to derog your bureau.

See......when you showed up, I had nothing to do either ... and we all know your type when you were at the curb.



You make me glad I don't sell cars anymore.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Speedfreak!= :beerchug:
> 
> Nifster....when people like you showed up at 3:00 on a rainy Tuesday thinking you're the king of "grind".....I'd bury you and you would not even know it. You'd roll out in the 11 month old 3X unwind car with 400 cold starts and lot rash, with a rule of 78 loan that had a 40% baloon payment at the end and you would not even figure it our untill I did an unwind on you 3 weeks later because you lied on the credit ap, and we got to derog your bureau.
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

:beerchug: Hey Rizzo... word on the inside is that we will be able to start custom ordering colors on E46 M3s either in or after Sept. You should call your CA and have them contact BMW NA so you can get your Oxford Green (remember that this is unofficial rumor... but I feel strongly about it... just a heads up). :thumbup:


----------



## Niftster (Dec 5, 2004)

Speedfreak,

LOL. I didn't intend to offend you or any sales person for that matter, but I still stand by what I said. When you speak of the car "buying experience", I don't consider the tactics I've experienced from sales people in the past enjoyable or respectful at all. I don't even buy a car for the experience.

I walk on a dealer lot either to look, or having researched everything and ready to buy a car, not deal with the nonsense. There isn't a rule saying that the customer has to put up with the circus, and nothing saying the salesperson has to put up with the customer. They lose the sale and the shopper doesn't get the car. So be it. If they wanna sell the car to someone like me, draggin on with fast lines and tactics aren't necessary. The idiots are the one's who end up paying more, or pay for stuff they don't need, or getting hooked into interest up front loans or leases they can't stay inside because they were talked into it.

The original question was why don't people like the sales person. Maybe the question should be why don't people like the processes and methods used to sell a car. While not totally his/her fault, the sales person is the "face" on the sale, and through dealership policy or practice must go through the motions or use the tactics to get the most for the car. (Why sales people are not more empowered I will never understand.)

Living in an area where each local dealership has zero competition (only one for each automaker), and the closest other dealer is a two or three hour drive, I see the high pressure stuff and gimicks more so than I did in larger markets. It's amazing what competition can do when it comes to negotiations. 

If I approached you personally, I would tell you either I'm not buying and just looking, or ... make an out the door offer with a little wiggle room prepared. You wanna get me talking about my job, family, etc. all - fine. But just because the salesperson is a nice guy doesn't mean I'll pay more than I am prepared to pay. You flush me then no sale. If I'm lead to thinking it's agreeable but then the monkey business starts, no sale. I'm not deperate, I can wait, and will look somewhere else. 

I know many good salespeople who are good people, and I've turned a couple of buyers their way. I've even written thank you emails to those who were quite cordial and honest during the "negotiation" but didn't get the sale (one of those posts frequently on the Ask A Dealer board). And it wasn't their fault either, just that the dealership couldn't or wouldn't budge.


----------



## rskip (Jun 21, 2005)

Before I bought my e46 I was shopping around for a new 350z. I came across my first and only partially pleasureable experience with a salesperson. She was very straight foward and wonderful to work with. Turns out she had only been working at the dealer for a short time. When it came down to the nitty-gritty, she still wasn't allowed to do the final paperwork. I had to work with both her and a senior sales person - she even warned me of some of the sales tactics the senior member used and suggested I stick with the price I had in mind. I was ready to buy - I was greeted with the typical "well lets see how much you can afford a month" to the "I have to run this by my sales manager". Close to the end of the deal I started to notice the numbers she was writing down were quite a bit diffrent then what we had been discussing. Thats when I gave up and left. I went off-shore to do some work for about a week, when I came back I found five messages on my machine, 3 from the senior sales person, 1 from the sales manager, and 1 from another sales person that had gone to another dealer and said he would get me my price. They even went so far and quoted me a price over the phone. The sad part was that if they would have been up front with that price from the beginning - I would have bought the car that day. Lucky for me a buddy was moving to NYC and needed to dump his 328i quick 

-rskip


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Niftster said:


> Speedfreak,
> 
> LOL. I didn't intend to offend you or any sales person for that matter, but I still stand by what I said. When you speak of the car "buying experience", I don't consider the tactics I've experienced from sales people in the past enjoyable or respectful at all. I don't even buy a car for the experience.
> 
> ...


Now see there, Niftster... there you go looking like a nice fellow... IF (BIG IF HERE) ... IF you are saying that you _"stand by your first post,"_ only when it pertains to dealing with a sales person who has* proven *to be slimy trash. Much different then your other post.

No one likes games... or stereo-types. :thumbdwn:

If people are slimy and disrespectful..._ on either side..._ then give'm hell! I'd be right there with you... as long as it wasn't you who created the situation in the first place.

I'm a life long car addict. I have been on many, many car lots... far to many to count... and have experienced the stereo type, also, more times then I can count. I know within a few minutes of talking to them and a good look in the eyes... just exactly who I'm dealing with. If they are scum... I flush'm. The key is... I don't assume anything... I give everyone a chance.

The fact is... car buying can be a fun experience. I know I'm strange... but buying a car is one of my favorite things to do. The whole freakin' thing rocks! Of course... the best part is driving away in my new friend... :thumbup: ...but it's also fun because of the people I'm dealing with. It feels good to deal with good people. It brings joy to my heart. THAT was my point... whether you are the buyer or the seller... you can experience joy... AND get a good deal at the same time. :thumbup:


----------



## Niftster (Dec 5, 2004)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Speedfreak!= :beerchug:
> 
> Nifster....when people like you showed up at 3:00 on a rainy Tuesday thinking you're the king of "grind".....I'd bury you and you would not even know it. You'd roll out in the 11 month old 3X unwind car with 400 cold starts and lot rash, with a rule of 78 loan that had a 40% baloon payment at the end and you would not even figure it our untill I did an unwind on you 3 weeks later because you lied on the credit ap, and we got to derog your bureau.
> 
> ...


 :rofl:

Did you have a little problem upstate? Would you wrap my head in a rachet or push my face in the hood and tell me to buy the &^%#& car as well ?

You guys are too funny and make too much out of nothing really.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Niftster said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Did you have a little problem upstate? Would you wrap my head in a rachet or push my face in the hood and tell me to buy the &^%#& car as well ?
> 
> You guys are too funny and make too much out of nothing really.


:rofl: 
Hey now... Rizzo's a word smith... that was some seriously funny sh!t. :thumbup: :rofl:

You need to understand something. As much as the internet can be used for great things... I'm all for empowering the people... after all, I are one... but it can also be abused and cause the propagation of false perceptions and destructive stereotypes. I feel that it is extremely important... whenever I come across stuff like you wrote in your first post... to go on the record and attempt to broaden everyone's view of the car industry... and the good people who provide it. Far to often... primates troll these forums and spew chest thumping rants about what a bad ass grinder they are. I see them as pathetic little people... who never actually impress anyone.

Like I said, dude... if you want to trash specifically on the low-lifes... fine by me. By the same token... when I see trash... I feel obligated to take the trash out.


----------



## packetninja (Aug 16, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Like I said, dude... if you want to trash specifically on the low-lifes... fine by me. By the same token... when I see trash... I feel obligated to take the trash out.


Isn't that kind of what he was saying about the salesman? LOL

 :thumbup:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

packetninja said:


> Isn't that kind of what he was saying about the salesman? LOL
> 
> :thumbup:


No... in his first post he was giving his version of how he buys cars. :tsk:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Niftster said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Did you have a little problem upstate?


Middletown motors? That's something I don't want to talk about. I was good. They brought in a tank and I sold the f***ing thing.


----------

